# goodmans of England



## 7deezle4 (Sep 11, 2012)

My dad recently picked up a working pair of speaker cabinets that I can't find a single piece of information on. They were made by Goodmans of England, have a pretty ornate grille, and after removing the access panel, were found to house five drivers of varying size and model number. The cabinet model is a slimform g3.would like to know as much as possible, including possible worth.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. I recommend checking out AV Forums which is UK based as I would imagine they would have more information about this speaker.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 7deezle4 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks,jj, will do.


----------



## colin.p (Jul 5, 2006)

My first set of speakers were Goodmans that I bought in late '74. If I remember, they were a three way system with an 8 inch woofer. They were sure " 'purty" but almost no bass, lots of midrange and highs, almost too much. I had them for a few months until I bought two sets of large Advents. Talk about going from one exteme to another.:whistling:

You would want to check the surrounds as they may be foam, but should be pretty good sounding if all is working properly. Definately need a sub however.


----------



## 7deezle4 (Sep 11, 2012)

I concur on the bass not really being as complete as advent or cerwin, however my pops is getting on up there in years, and bass its not so much of an issue for him. He also owns a pair of magnepan speakers, if that gives you any idea of his"leanings". Av source UK seemed to be more interested in more recent equipment, and was no help on my original post.appreciate the reply, and they appear to be late sixties, early seventies based on design.maybe the source of your goodmans could help me?


----------



## colin.p (Jul 5, 2006)

I bought them new from Ottawa HiFi on Bank St in Ottawa Ontario. However, that store is long gone as is my Goodmans, i'm afraid. When I sold them, all documention went as well.


----------



## 7deezle4 (Sep 11, 2012)

Ah well, the search continues. Thanks, man.


----------



## colin.p (Jul 5, 2006)

Well it should be an interesting journey for you, good luck. 
BTW, I think I actually bought them in '73 as I was fresh out of High School, so I wouldn't have paid much for them. Maybe a couple hundred for the pair at the most.


----------

